# A. perthensis and albino A. maculosa price speculation.



## abbott75 (May 25, 2009)

As we know, there is the possibility Snake Ranch will have both albino macs and A. perthensis available this season.

Anybody care to speculate at what we might be paying for them? What do you think is fair?

Adam


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 25, 2009)

i asked SR when they would be putting the A Perthensis on the market and it didn't sound likely they will be available any time soon.

There are some males for sale (yearling and 3yo) in SA for $1750 ea.


----------



## solar 17 (May 25, 2009)

*Albino macs*

*The way I derived at a figure was to use the albino Darwins as a way of getting a "rough" $$$$$, in other words what were "normal" Darwins going for at the time as apposed to what was asked [and got] for the albinos [Darwins], at this point in time I believe that figure was approx. [20x] so there's my calculation as for the perthensis they are out there now for $800-----$2000 [For Sale].....Cheers Solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Jason (May 25, 2009)

give it another season and i think there should be a few perthensis around. i know of 3 breeders that will produce mulitple clutches thins season and next. it will be great once they are up in good numbers.


----------



## Jason (May 25, 2009)

as for the albino macs, i dont think they would be more then 10K a pair. after all after only 18 months everyone who grabs a pair from the first season will have some. but knowing SR and the way they work with the RSP, if they sell them for 10K now the first season that anyone else has some for sale they'll drop them down to 2K each. if im in a position to grab a pair when they are first available ill be jumping on them. they look like great little pythons!


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 25, 2009)

will be interesting to see if SR release alibino macs in pairs or only males, I would also guess they will be up around the $10k mark for the first season.


----------



## abbott75 (May 25, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> will be interesting to see if SR release alibino macs in pairs or only males, I would also guess they will be up around the $10k mark for the first season.




Only selling males would make a lot of people angry... but I think it would also strengthen the bloodline because a lot of people will buy males and breed hets with unrelated females.

Adam


----------



## bundybear (May 25, 2009)

does anyone know where the albino macs originated from?


----------



## Jason (May 25, 2009)

will be very interesting to see what happens with the price of them only 2 years after they are available. if they only sell males there would be a HELL of alot of hets available after 2 years and considering they breed easily at a young age they ould be a good buy cause you would be producing your own rather quickly. id probably be almost as happy with a pair of hets.


----------



## gillsy (May 25, 2009)

bundybear said:


> does anyone know where the albino macs originated from?


 
They originated from SW Sydney, from a fluke breeding by a inexperience herper.

That was his first breeding of any snake.


----------



## slacker (May 25, 2009)

If anything they'd be inclined to sell females only I would think. One female can only produce one clutch of hets in a season, but a male can produce many. That's what I'd do if I was to only sell one sex.

As for prices, NFI.


----------



## abbott75 (May 25, 2009)

slacker said:


> If anything they'd be inclined to sell females only I would think. One female can only produce one clutch of hets in a season, but a male can produce many. That's what I'd do if I was to only sell one sex.
> 
> As for prices, NFI.



If they sell the females that is less they can breed themselves.

Adam


----------



## coz666 (May 25, 2009)

well its a nice way to start a new decade, whatever the prices.
you would hope that the prices for the perthensis would be a little over the $1K
but the albino mac, if your lucky to get one, could be quite a severe pricetag.
i am sure i wont be able to afford one let alone a pair.


----------



## gillsy (May 25, 2009)

The way snake ranch drops their prices they'll be affordable far sooner than the darwin's are.


----------



## ivonavich (May 25, 2009)

anybody have a picture or link for tha albino macs... I'm yet to have seen what they look like....


----------



## wizz (May 25, 2009)

a pic


----------



## justbrad (May 25, 2009)

Id sell either or both testicals for an albino mac! And maybe even my first born! $10,000 i think would be a ok price for a pair... Cheers, Brad.


----------



## ivonavich (May 25, 2009)

that is a hot animal!!!! 

I can't wait til things fall into place for me to have one of them....


----------



## Smokey (May 25, 2009)

mazzaandbrad said:


> Id sell either or both testicals for an albino mac! And maybe even my first born! $10,000 i think would be a ok price for a pair... Cheers, Brad.


 
hahahaha lol both testicals :lol:


----------



## justbrad (May 25, 2009)

Mmmm that alb mac is spectacular! wizz is that yours?


----------



## -Matt- (May 25, 2009)

That Mac belongs to Snake Ranch...I believe they are the only ones that have them??

Im gunna have to start saving my pennies...I definatly need to have a pair


----------



## ivonavich (May 25, 2009)

I also think that, given they're (macs) willingness to reproduce, Albino Macs will be quite affordable in 5 or so years


----------



## wizz (May 25, 2009)

mazzaandbrad said:


> Mmmm that alb mac is spectacular! wizz is that yours?


 no it is not......it is SR,s they got it from townsville it got caught by a snake catcher up there....


----------



## girdheinz (May 25, 2009)

wizz said:


> no it is not......it is SR,s they got it from townsville it got caught by a snake catcher up there....


 
That is incorrect,

As Gillsy stated earlier

"They originated from SW Sydney, from a fluke breeding by a inexperience herper.

That was his first breeding of any snake."

It was advertised on PetLink and Snake Ranch paid 8K for it.

It also had a spinal kink which seemed to dissapear with age.

Gird


----------



## bubbaloush (May 25, 2009)

Beatiful i want a pair after the price drops in a few years of course


----------



## lovey (May 25, 2009)

girdheinz said:


> That is incorrect,
> 
> As Gillsy stated earlier
> 
> ...



Ahhh the good old spinal kink. Sounds like a genetically sound animal to breed with.


----------



## Mr.James (May 25, 2009)

anyone else selling perthensis? & at what price? (can pm me if u have)


----------



## scorps (May 25, 2009)

girdheinz said:


> That is incorrect,
> 
> As Gillsy stated earlier
> 
> ...


 

Uhm no its not?

Yeah they did source some from sydney but that doesnt mean that they where the only alb macs around, a few have been found in townsville.


----------



## gillsy (May 25, 2009)

girdheinz said:


> That is incorrect,
> 
> As Gillsy stated earlier
> 
> ...


 

While the petlink thing may be correct, it was breed by a friend of my mothers. 

I know exactly where it is from.

And whie there was money that exchanged hands for it there was other items that were swapped.

Please don't say something that you have no idea of the background. 

And as for the QLD ones, as far as I'm aware they were released back into the wild because of QLD's laws in breeding hybrids and mutants they weren't allowed to be bred from.


----------



## gillsy (May 25, 2009)

lovey said:


> Ahhh the good old spinal kink. Sounds like a genetically sound animal to breed with.


 
From what I know happened, the eggs weren't pipped so could of got the kink from pushing out of the egg.


----------



## pythons73 (May 25, 2009)

I cant imagine anyone in Queensland having a albino Mac,that will released it back in wild,maybe sold to someone.


----------



## gillsy (May 25, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> I cant imagine anyone in Queensland having a albino Mac,that will released it back in wild,maybe sold to someone.


 

If an average Joe found it, they would of reported it to DECC, they wouldnt' have had any idea what is was or the value.


----------



## wizz (May 26, 2009)

girdheinz said:


> That is incorrect,
> 
> As Gillsy stated earlier
> 
> ...


----------



## abbott75 (May 26, 2009)

wizz said:


> SR are not the only ones with them there have been two found in townsville and there are more people in nsw with them in privae collections.



How long have they been in private collections for? Surely someone with them would release them for sale before SR does and the price plummets!


----------



## gillsy (May 26, 2009)

wizz said:


> girdheinz said:
> 
> 
> > That is incorrect,
> ...


----------



## gillsy (May 26, 2009)

And I personally don't think there are any in private collections legally anyway, or else someone be breeding them already.


----------



## girdheinz (May 26, 2009)

wizz said:


> girdheinz said:
> 
> 
> > That is incorrect,
> ...


----------



## gillsy (May 26, 2009)

girdheinz said:


> wizz said:
> 
> 
> > I will tell you again wizzmeister. You are incorrect. It appears that you are another wanabee. My research is always accurate.
> ...


----------



## gillsy (May 26, 2009)

Sorry I will clarify, when I saw the pics not the live animals.


----------



## gillsy (May 26, 2009)

Problem is Wizz, we have nothing to prove


----------



## funcouple (May 26, 2009)

i dont know any of you. but ive spoken to the guy from near liverpool that breed the albino that he sold to snake ranch when i sold him some rats. he had no reason to tell stories and what he told me has been confirmed by others and now what ive read in this thread now confirms it yet again. snake ranch have an albino that was bred near liverpool in south west sydney


----------



## gillsy (May 26, 2009)

Yeah funcouple, Lurnea not sure if that's near liverpool or not.


----------



## funcouple (May 26, 2009)

gillsy said:


> Yeah funcouple, Lurnea not sure if that's near liverpool or not.


 its very close. about a 5 minute drive


----------



## Lonewolf (May 27, 2009)

hey whats the go on the perthensis any pics of them


----------



## AM Pythons (May 27, 2009)

u ppl are so funny...lol... back to the snakes hey...


----------



## Gnome73 (May 27, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=66443&d=1223971910

that link shows one caught in townsville i think. its not albinofrom what was said


----------



## Mr.James (May 27, 2009)

anyone who keeps perthensis (pygmy python) got any photos and info on sizes?


----------



## gillsy (May 27, 2009)

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-au&ei=OBAdSsKvKImBkQWQo9G4DQ&resnum=1&q=antaresia%20perthensis&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------

